# "paper making" from hay into molded huts?



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Lots of DIYers here, anyone know how to make this?

It's just chopped hay and molded into fun shapes. But what did they use to keep it together? I would think honey or molasses would be too much sugar, so what else could I use that is safe for animals to ingest?

I would assume it's a lot like making your own paper, but hay bits would need something to bond it...


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Gelatin, or hide glue? 
Both pretty much the same source, but gelatin is probably more purified.

ETA: Here are a couple of links:
http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/Luthier/TipsTricks/KitchenGlue/kitchenglue.html
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=gelatin++"hide+glue"


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't see why you couldn't take Elmers glue all and water it down.. press soaked hay into a mold and let it dry... We ate a ton of that stuff as kids.. it's not toxic..


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Okay! Here's my first go at it!
I remembered that bread is used in modge podge, so, why not with this as well??
Used a but too much water, now drying and don't have mesh molds, so hoping it dries ok. Have a fan on them. 

Will update later on.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

what will they be used for???


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Gerbils.

They are "dry", but stuck to the plastic....lol


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe put plastic wrap over the form, first?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Or cooking spray?

I never thought about water and flour... or bread.. that was a great idea..


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Gah! Hate this forum when using my phone! Had a ton written and all gone...

Okay, lets try again...uhm...

They were still partly wet when I pryed them off the plastic and thus messed them up some.
Let them dry more once off the molds and they are nice and hard now. 

Will have to try posting pictures separately.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

pictures


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

What are you going to do with them?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, they made the first one vanish in no time. Had no opportunity to get a picture with the gerbils and their hut, since it just went *poof* lol
I'll wait until they are roaming around to add the other one and get a picture.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

How nifty !! I made a bowl with brown paper bag torn in small pieces, by putting waxed paper over a bowl, and dipping bag pieces in watered down(slightly)elmers wood glue. When it dried, came right off and I painted the bowl in strawberries and leaves, and sealed it. Still around ! This was 10 years ago. If outside rim is rough, add small wrap of brown paper pieces over rim all around and wait till dry before painting bowl.


----------

